# New: Featured Threads



## Shaun (3 Feb 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've installed a new add-on that allows us to feature threads on the main forum pages - they appear at the top of the page and also all together on the *Featured Threads* page (_see the new navigation button_).

Featured threads are intended to promote the best of what our community has to offer; fun, interesting, informative threads, and lively debates that you can drop into quickly if you've only got a few minutes to spare, or dig into if you've read everything in What's New!

Oh, and if one of your threads gets featured you'll get an alert to let you know - so keep those new threads coming. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2014)

One thing I have just thought of, Shaun ...

Since the whole point of the feature is to display a prominent snippet of the first post in a thread, could you please make sure that you never feature any post that includes a spoiler in that snippet!


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

That shouldn't be an issue when XF 1.3 is released (due soon) - it comes with a new Spoiler BB tag.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2014)

Knowing some people, it would say "_If you don't want to know why Mark Cavendish was smiling after the stage 1 finish in Harrogate, don't click this spoiler button_"!


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Knowing some people, it would say "_If you don't want to know why Mark Cavendish was smiling after the stage 1 finish in Harrogate, don't click this spoiler button_"!


That a prediction?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2014)

Can it be turned off?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Feb 2014)

How is it determined what is a fun, interesting, informative threads, and lively debate?

Are any sections of the forum excluded from this as I'm pretty certain if some of the posts in the cafe and debates would get new forum visitors running for the hills.


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Feb 2014)

I would like the function to turn it off


----------



## coffeejo (4 Feb 2014)

But it doesn't changed how threads look or function. Or am I missing something?


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> But it doesn't changed how threads look or function. Or am I missing something?


It just irritates me....and I'm notoriously bad with change!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Feb 2014)

You should have been here we moved to the XenForo forum software


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> You should have been here we moved to the XenForo forum software


LOL
It takes time but I usually get used to the change, if I don't and can't work with it then...
Put it this way, when Windows 8 was launched I was given a brand new laptop...I hated it and returned it and put the money towards a MacBook pro.
Our desktop is a Mac too now, and I used them at college for 3 years before I took the plunge!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Feb 2014)




----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

The mod team will select and feature threads they feel will be of interest, but members can suggest using the report button.

It cannot be turned off as at the moment, but I've spoken to the developer about an option to disable/enable it per style and he's going to look into it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> That a prediction?


He is basing his season around that stage, so hopefully! His mum comes from Harrogate so it is like his second home, and a win would give him his first yellow jersey which he would be wearing for the second Yorkshire stage, so imagine the roar he would hear from the crowd all day!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2014)




----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

Thanks - just discovered that one this morning too. The developer is putting in a fix so it should be resolved soon; in the meantime we'll not feature threads with vids at the start. 

[Edit: The developer has sent me a fix, which I'll test later when I get home!]


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2014)

I was really hoping it would be removed


----------



## morrisman (4 Feb 2014)

Could you at least turn the font size down as it is a bit shouty up against the rest of the site?


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Feb 2014)

morrisman said:


> Could you at least turn the font size down as it is a bit shouty up against the rest of the site?


Yeah, half the current size would be better if it HAS to stay


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2014)

It's also white, and doesn't blend with the remainder of the forum style.

I looks like something a 1st year student started as a project 30mins before hometime on a friday and released monday before the kettle boiled.


----------



## Martok (4 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It's also white, and doesn't blend with the remainder of the forum style.
> 
> I looks like something a 1st year student started as a project 30mins before hometime on a friday and released monday before the kettle boiled.


It isn't white (well not now anyway if Shaun has changed it), it's actually RGB (248, 248, 248)

It can be completely styled to suit the forum - everything from font, font size, colours, the information along the bottom etc. I think your comment about 1st year student is way too harsh, there's actually a heck of a lot of work by the developer gone into making this and it'
s functionality, it's up to site admins to customise the appearance to suit their sites.

As someone who doesn't frequent this site as often as I should, I think it's a great feature as it highlights threads that I would never normally look at or even find on a bit site like this.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2014)

Martok said:


> It isn't white (well not now anyway if Shaun has changed it), it's actually RGB (248, 248, 248)
> 
> It can be completely styled to suit the forum - everything from font, font size, colours, the information along the bottom etc. I think your comment about 1st year student is way too harsh, there's actually a heck of a lot of work by the developer gone into making this and it'
> s functionality, it's up to site admins to customise the appearance to suit their sites.
> ...


The massive ugly box does not blend in with the forum style,and the fonts used are ridiculously big. Makes no difference how you want to spin it, it doesn't work..

The sooner it can be turned off the better.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Feb 2014)

Most of the ones 'featured' so far have nothing interesting in them to me, I don't like it. It's like canned laughter forced upon me by people who neither know me or know what I'm interested in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2014)

It is rather meh


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2014)

Some like it, some don't, so it sounds like 'continue with it, but only with an option to disable it'!


----------



## Martok (4 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The massive ugly box does not blend in with the forum style,and the fonts used are ridiculously big. Makes no difference how you want to spin it, it doesn't work..
> 
> The sooner it can be turned off the better.


Did you read my post properly? Doesn't seem so...

ALL of it can be styled - fonts and box size too.

Personally I like it and hope that it stays. Fair enough if there's a style that folks can use that doesn't have it but I think it should remain in the main style.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Most of the ones 'featured' so far have nothing interesting in them to me, I don't like it. It's like canned laughter forced upon me by people who neither know me or know what I'm interested in.


Looks like adverts imho.
Consider also that some people make their screen resolution bigger because they cannae see without reading glasses  the new box takes up a good bit of my screen.
Nevertheless, we will get used to it in time, I guess.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2014)

Martok said:


> Did you read my post properly? Doesn't seem so...
> 
> ALL of it can be styled - fonts and box size too.
> 
> Personally I like it and hope that it stays. Fair enough if there's a style that folks can use that doesn't have it but I think it should remain in the main style.


But hasn't been.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

It's a work in progress and will be tweaked over time.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Feb 2014)

Ironic this threads not featured.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2014)

Shaun has symptoms of shiny new toy syndrome.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Feb 2014)

Don't like it.

Don't like that counter thing - draws the eye towards it.

Harrumph


----------



## Beebo (4 Feb 2014)

The tdf counter is ok imo. It fits in with the site.
The featured threads box is too big and too white.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

Restyled - before (larger) - after (smaller):


----------



## morrisman (5 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> Restyled - before (larger) - after (smaller):
> 
> View attachment 37526


Thank you!


----------



## JoeyB (5 Feb 2014)

Ooh, a new challenge...get a featured thread.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Feb 2014)

I use the site mainly on mobile and this feature is a bit of a whack in the chops, I can't see any tools to minimise or alter the font/size etc.

I also can't see any TdF counter.

@Shaun, is it me being dim or are these features disabled when used on mobile devices? Cheers.


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> @Shaun, is it me being dim or are these features disabled when used on mobile devices? Cheers.



Nope, you're not being dim - the layout is adaptive and when using a mobile; non-essential elements are either removed or grouped into menus, so a phone will show the _least_ in portrait mode, more in landscape, a tablet a little more and a laptop / PC everything. (You can see the effect on a PC / laptop by resizing your browser window - you'll see elements moved / removed / and then added back as you decrease and increase the size).


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2014)

If you'd prefer not to see featured threads - select the _Featured off_ style at the bottom left.


----------

